# 240Urs 2017 Hitch Opinions Please: Equal-I-Zer Or Fastway Ez2?



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, my first post here. I've been following the discussions on here for about a year and now, have a question about hitches. The info I've gathered here has been invaluable and I very much appreciate it! So, I've narrowed my hitch preferences down to 2.

We just pulled the trigger on a 2017 240URS and I would like to get opinions on using the Fastway Ez2 hitch with my tow vehicle and this trailer.

The trailer lists a dry weight (shipping weight) of 4,950 lbs and carrying capacity of 2,510 lbs.

The tow vehicle is a 2004 Tundra Limited Crew Cab, tow pkg, 6 ft bed with a Snugtop cap. Tow rating is 6,600 lbs (GVWR, I think, still memorizing the terminology), hitch rating is 660lbs. Brake controller is a proportional Draw-Tite Intelli-stop Ultra that appears identical to a Prodigy.

BTW, I do understand I will not be able to fully load out this trailer with this tow vehicle due to the GVWR limit. An new, more suitable tow vehicle is in the future. For now, consider us 'in training'!

I think from my studying that the Fastway will be fine, but do see that the Equal-i-zero may be preferred by many.

If it matters, this is not my first time towing, but it IS the first time towing something NICE! I've towed small utility trailers and dual-axle construction dump trailers up to 6,000 lbs with the Tundra. I've towed dump trailers up to 9,000 lbs with an F350 crew cab dually. And 25 ft boats loaded out to around 12,000 lbs on tri-axle trailers with an F350 crew cab single wheel. All had electric breaks and the boat trailers had surge brakes (which were a maintenance hassle!) But this is my first 'first-hand' experience with a weight distribution/anti-sway hitch. Fire away!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've had both. The Equilizer on my previous vehicle/trailer combo seemed more stable. With you being close to the weight limit, 4 points of antisway will be better than 2 that the Fastway has. Don't skimp on the hitch, especially with your family on board the tow vehicle. Yes, the Equilizer costs more, but not that much more.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you Chris, my thought as well. I'm trying to justify to myself the less costly option so more $ is available for other things, but I have to agree, safety is paramount. The Equalizer just seems to give more assurance.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My answer from July 2014 still holds true!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=38594&page=2#entry507834

Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Leedek, yours is one of the posts I had read when reviewing hitches. Along with yours and Chris' input and my 'gut feel', Equalizer it shall be. You folks are great, thank you.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice to hear that I could be helpful. :birgits_coffee:

The Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch can be noisy when back into your spot. They make jackets for the sway control portion. I purchased them and 95% of the noise is gone. Here is a video showing them: 




They do not effect the function of the sway mechanism. I have used mine for three years.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry to throw a wrench in this topic, but I love my Reese Dual Cam WD setup. I live in the Central Valley CA where it's often very windy. I rarely feel the affects of sway or being sucked into the big rig as it passes me. Just my $0.02

Sent from my pocket computer via Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've also heard good things about the dual cam, but never tried it myself. A friend has one and likes it...


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you all, great stuff, great community support. The 2017 240URS didn't coalesce so we purchased a 2016. Brought it home 75 miles using the Equalizer (10k), mix of California freeways, commute traffic, and twisty Hwy 9. The hitch worked well, the Tundra worked as expected! We will definitely look at a truck with a bit more towing capacity in the future. The Tundra started, stopped and did great on all except the steeper hills. And this was basically at sea level.

Like I've said, I'm not surprised. I was satisfied overall as it met my expectations. The truck simply works harder than I prefer on those hills, indicating that it will be more so on the Sierra's and the Rockies, etc.

Now, it's sitting here at the house waiting for the farkling and camping to begin!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig! :2thumbsup:

And, yes, you can never have too much truck (well, maybe there is a limit, but none that I could afford anyway! )


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Stumpy, I tend to go for the right tool for the job, when I can. Sometimes it's a nice titanium-handled framing hammer (nice!), sometimes it's a crescent-hammer 'cause that's what I have!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

There are as many opinions as there are Outbackers! :whistling:

My bet is people that have a particular hitch can't see any reason to buy a different one since theirs works for them. It really is personal preference. I had the spring bar and chains Eaz-lift WD hitch for years. I didn't know any better until I sold it with my old trailer. When i purchased the Outback I bought the Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch. I was sold the first time I encountered 18-wheelers head on. I did not feel my setup move at all. Previously there would be a suction / pulling sensation that would cause my knuckles to whiten. :drive1: The best hitch you can buy is the one you have proven yourself to be safe.

Blue Ox gets :thumbup: Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch gets :thumbup: Reese Dual Cam gets :thumbup:

Staying home watching the boob tube gets thumbdown


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Leedek said:


> There are as many opinions as there are Outbackers! :whistling:
> 
> My bet is people that have a particular hitch can't see any reason to buy a different one since theirs works for them. It really is personal preference. I had the spring bar and chains Eaz-lift WD hitch for years. I didn't know any better until I sold it with my old trailer. When i purchased the Outback I bought the Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch. I was sold the first time I encountered 18-wheelers head on. I did not feel my setup move at all. Previously there would be a suction / pulling sensation that would cause my knuckles to whiten. :drive1: The best hitch you can buy is the one you have proven yourself to be safe.
> 
> ...


I agree to a point. However one of the benefits of the Dual Cam over many is that I can adjust for different loads by simply choosing a different chain link when swinging up the shackles. Less/shorter chain = more weight distribution for towing with the motorcycle. More/longer chain links for when we're not carrying the bike, or even more chain if we're boondocking with full rear tanks. For me, it's the most dynamic for weight and sway control.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

GovGeek.... hhmmmmmm. Sounds interesting, and logical. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bluewoo (Sep 27, 2016)

Parrothead, I maybe looking into one next spring. How does it tow and does the tongue weight get too high?

I have a 2012 Toyota tundra and want to know if a #900 Honda Goldwing will be to much on tongue weight since these are a front toy haul (I know a WDH will help but how much)? #1000 bar or #1200 bar???

I'm reading most folks are 1/2 towers and no issues with these models as a front toy hauler.

I have a FR 19RR Love it but need more room, and the quality is really several steps up!

Thanks


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

bluewoo said:


> Parrothead, I maybe looking into one next spring. How does it tow and does the tongue weight get too high?
> 
> I have a 2012 Toyota tundra and want to know if a #900 Honda Goldwing will be to much on tongue weight since these are a front toy haul (I know a WDH will help but how much)? #1000 bar or #1200 bar???
> 
> ...


Bluewoo, my experience on this setup so far is limited. Your '12 Tundra should be a better tow rig than my '04. Here's very long-winded response!

I have a BMW R1150GS, with luggage, that runs around 600# with a full tank. The bike is too long as farkled to fit cross-wise (athwartship) in the garage and must either sit straight fore-and-aft or at an angle. 
After adjusting the bike's position in the garage (a lot of trial-and-error) and adding a full tank of fresh water, my hitch weight was right at 800#, or about 13% IIRC.

My tows so far have been short training runs: 100 miles or less each way, basically at sea level with some hills, and a good variety of road & traffic types.

To reiterate my setup: 
• 2016 240 URS: (per mfr) UVW=4910#, GVW=7500#
•(my figures) TW 'empty'=5160#, w/bike~5800#, +water~6200#
•this includes a single 12v battery & 2 full propane tanks, full kitchen gear load-out, motorcycle riding gear (ATGATT), some clothing & bedding, minimal food.

• 2004 Tundra Dbl Cab 4WD, 4.7L V8: TVWR=6700#, GCWR=11,800#
• hitch weight rated 660# std hitch or 1005# w/WD hitch

• Equal-i-zer 10k hitch (love it! You may want the 12k hitch; you'll see below that I hit 900#'s hitch weight at one point and the trailer was still over 1000# below GVW.)

• Draw-Tite proportional brake controller (i.e Prodigy)

I towed it home empty, no problem of course, towed & stopped easily. Only really knew it was there when going up steep hills & stopping quickly (test-and-evaluations). Otherwise unremarkable effect on drivability.

Next a minimal load-out (some clothing including full riding gear with helmets, kitchen outfitted, minimal food), towed it to the scales. Turns out this only added about 300# to the trailer weight (Mfr UVW=4910#, my measure here=5160#). Same driving/towing experience as when empty. However, total GCWR = 11,060#, no bike onboard = uh oh!

•Loaded the bike (into a wheel chock), facing forward & weight forward in the garage, hitch weight was 900#. Good garage access from the living quarters. Did not tow.
•Added full 43 gal of fresh water (358#), hitch weight was 840#. Did not tow.
•Shifted bike, facing athwartship as best it fit, weight to rearward of garage, hitch weight 740#. Adjusted WD hitch. Towed fine, a bit more bouncy than I liked on the truck's front axle. But no garage access from the living quarters.
•Added a Harbor Freight motorcycle dolly (removed wheel chock), turned bike so it faces rearward & centered (slightly angled to forward left) in garage, hitch weight 800#. Adjusted WD hitch again to level out truck ride height. Towed great, bike never shifted, axle bounce gone. This also allows us to walk around the bike, gives us full access to the garage from the living area, and allows the top bunk to be used. This will probably be our baseline tow setup.

As expected, the '04 Tundra Dbl Cab has too small payload & GVWR ratings (1580# & 11,800#, respectively), and the 4.7 V8 does okay but I don't think it's gonna like the Sierras or Rockies! I know the drivetrain is not really built tough enough for long-term towing of this weight. Overall, it'll do it but I don't have enough safety buffer for my satisfaction.

That's my limited experience so far. I hope it helps and doesn't confuse or bore you! I've read of guys putting full dress Harley's in these things. The only problem they seem to have is catching on the top of the ramp due to a combination of ramp break-over angle and the bike's low ground clearance. There are several ramp mod ideas out there that address this. Good luck, and safe riding!


----------



## bluewoo (Sep 27, 2016)

Parrothead said:


> bluewoo said:
> 
> 
> > Parrothead, I maybe looking into one next spring. How does it tow and does the tongue weight get too high?
> ...


Wow, thank you very much Parrothead!!! I did figure I would need more bar and you did not bore me at all will all this information.

Do you have a scale for the tongue weight? Cant see you getting this much info at a CAT scale without causing a back up LOL.

Now how do you like the 240URS?

I was very impressed with the block foam insulation and metal framing vs balsa wood(felt firmer even without stabilizers down), more useful storage vs mine that has some hid away panels that make some cabinet doors useless when opened(plumbing.electrical), stove vent out roof vs out side wall, big fridge oh I could go on.

Thanks very very much and hope to get one next spring (fingers crossed)!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Bluewoo, yes I have a tongue scale. I figured it was a relatively low cost investment in safety. So far, I really like the camper. It's just my wife & I but there's room for a couple more. I'm disappointed that the front bunks have a max weight of 150 lbs. Okay for the grandkids. However if I don't have the motorcycle onboard I can fit my 2 full-size (and very comfortable) cots in the garage. I consider the fold-down sofa & dinette beds as 'last resorts'. I spent several years in submarines and I'm too old and comfortable to want to live that close anymore!


----------

